

Proof that HN users are helpful and encourage newcomers - rahul_rstudio

Being a regular HN reader, I often see people criticizing the quality of comments on HN.<p>While I too have experienced such negative feedback few times, I still knew there were plenty of positive-minded people here who are ready to help others.<p>So when I read the replies to this thread : http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5198352 ,
I was glad to see so many HN users coming up with really helpful tips and positive responses.<p>I think anyone who criticizes HN everytime they get a negative feedback should check the replies in that thread.
======
orangethirty
I don't think HN is negative at all. If it were, I wouldn't be here. I do
think that there are too many people here who think too highly of themselves.
This leads to insecurity and bashing others. I don't pay attention to it,
though. Too many great things here to even waste a second on that. Sometimes,
when the thread does turn into a negative train, I try and break it off.

~~~
rahul_rstudio
I too think people here are friendly and helpful, if you really ask for
solutions politely. But, sometimes, I see people criticizing the HN community
and that's why I shared this link which shows the good-natured side of HN.

------
ColinWright
Clickety-click: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5198352>

